# Great young pigeon needs aviary placement (Tri State)



## RGrey (Aug 21, 2010)

We rescued an abandoned squeaker pigeon during a heat wave last summer. His name is Baby Jack.

He's now about seven months and needs a home. He reminds me very much of the pigeon just caught at the Ground Zero Memorial -- he's very people oriented but can be a brat! Because he's so used to people, I would not be comfortable releasing him. His favorite thing is to fly and sit on your head... not really street smart behavior.

We have another pigeon, a King Pigeon. But she does NOT like him. And I know he needs to be around other pigeons. He's lonely and is just becoming more and more attached to people.

Does anyone have or know of a good aviary situation? Baby Jack is beautiful, funny, and still purrs when he's pet...

Any help would be greatly appreciated! We do pigeon and dove rescue and this would free us up to rescue another pigeon... 

I am happy to transport him to the tri-state region -- we are in Philly -- or DC/MD/VA.


----------

